# Need ......



## hoofhearted (Mar 24, 2015)

=============================
=============================


----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2015)

Sell it to Patric! He needs it!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2015)

But I need it... I'm a hoarder......... I can't live without it.....  :0.. I don't know let me think about it.


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 25, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> But I need it... I'm a hoarder......... I can't live without it.....  :0.. I don't know let me think about it.



 Mark, we need that exact cog to drive an old pedal driven corn husking machine to feed a village of 1,000. Would you consider donating it to this worthy cause?


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey I asked about it to dont forget about little old me! 

Nick


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 25, 2015)

What kind of hub are you going to use it on?


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 25, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> What kind of hub are you going to use it on?





*Hopefully it may fit an early Morrow or a ND model A.*

Thank you for asking .....


..... patric


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2015)

I vote for Patric!


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 25, 2015)

I think it would fit a musselman armless Patric.



hoofhearted said:


> *Hopefully it may fit an early Morrow or a ND model A.*
> 
> Thank you for asking .....
> 
> ...




I vote Patric as well, he is the leader of our club sons of the flying merkel after all 


catfish said:


> I vote for Patric!




Nick.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2015)

Dibs on the cat


----------



## bricycle (Mar 25, 2015)

It's only good for pulling stumps or possibly a Racycle....(big cog front and back) makes easy pedaling....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 25, 2015)

send it to John with some random Colson parts and everyone can have one


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 25, 2015)

*Nick ...am not really sure which hub it will spin on ...
but .. I have a Morrow .. ND Model A .. and a Musselman
armless ready to wheel.  

If it fits only an Atherton ... an early Torpedo-Boy or the 
one-year only, Louisiana Go-Faster  ... may as well have a 
doggie-rocket wedged in that little space where the heel 
of my boots meets the sole.*


Truth is - I believe Mark really does want to keep it as part 
of his treasured goodies.

I have a good friend (local) peepin' thru his own stash of large
chainrings and driven gears.


........  patric


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll send Paypal $$ on Patric's behalf! Let's make it easy on everybody!


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey Patric, the cog in the box looks like the one inch version to my merkels 1/2 inch pitch cog But, I have this bad boy just in case.





Nick.




hoofhearted said:


> *Nick ...am not really sure which hub it will spin on ...
> but .. I have a Morrow .. ND Model A .. and a Musselman
> armless ready to wheel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 25, 2015)

bricycle said:


> It's only good for pulling stumps or possibly a Racycle....(big cog front and back) makes easy pedaling....




before the speed need
there was no conspiracy
back when roads were rough


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 25, 2015)

sm2501 said:


> I'll send Paypal $$ on Patric's behalf! Let's make it easy on everybody!





*Scott ... you are one of those human-rarities with something called heart ...*


*You ARE Appreciated !!!*

Am mailin' cash for you Scott ... if Mark and I deal ... thanks !!!


.............  patric














*Scott ... these 3 badges are now placed in the box I have for you ... the one I'm wheelin' to MLC ... 
no charge - It's a Jesus Thang ....* whether Mark and I strike a deal or not ........







===============================
===============================


----------



## John (Mar 25, 2015)

Have this 12


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 25, 2015)

John said:


> Have this 12






*Thank you - John ........ I have a 12 ... need 14 or 15.

Appreciate your response, tho ......*



............  patric




=====================
=====================


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 25, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> *Scott ... you are one of those human-rarities with something called heart ...*
> 
> 
> *You ARE Appreciated !!!*
> ...




No remuneration needed...that's what brothers do!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 25, 2015)

John I need a 12 like that, sent you a PM


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry patric I hate to say this but I'm  holding on to it. That was my intension at the beginning though I feel your pain. prewar bike stuff is what I'm into.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 26, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Sorry patric I hate to say this but I'm  holding on to it. That was my intension at the beginning though I feel your pain. prewar bike stuff is what I'm into.





*Mark ... Doood ... I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND ... and knowing how 
much I love the prewar stuff (WWI).. I would hold on to it, too.

You are very fortunate to have found the treasure that you did.

Thanks for the honest response, redline1968 ........*


Hopefully, our paths will cross again ......


Wind in your sails ...............

........ patric




===========================
===========================


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 26, 2015)

sm2501 said:


> No remuneration needed...that's what brothers do!





*Too late, my brother ..... they're already in the box.*


Thanks, again ............

............. patric



=========================
=========================


----------



## John (Jan 21, 2016)

I have a 32 tooth
Not sure what it fits


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 21, 2016)

*Oh, JOHN ....

I could really use that ... i have an 80 tooth
chainring that cries to drive something.

Have cash and /or trade ... lemme know, please.

Goin' to the Indy swap in the AM, tomorrow ...
will be back during the weekend .. can have
something for you in the mail on Monday.

For those of you CABErs with Skype-feature on 
the CABE ... these aren't tears of sadness -- they
are tears of Joy !!

Thank You - John *!!

......... patric cafaro

121 Holmes Dr.
Fairborn, OH
45324


----------



## Cdollar4 (Jan 21, 2016)

I want the skip tooth version.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## John (Jan 21, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *Oh, JOHN ....
> 
> I could really use that ... i have an 80 tooth
> chainring that cries to drive something.
> *




It will go out tomorrow
Thanks, John


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 22, 2016)

John said:


> It will go out tomorrow
> Thanks, John




*Thank you - John .... i stand by ready with
cash .. and / or trade ...... 

What bicycle relic are you needing ?

Lemme know, John.
*
........ patric


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2016)

It is on its way


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 22, 2016)

*Thank You - John.

Lemme know what bicycle relic (maybe a badge ?) 
you can use.

..... patric*


----------



## John (May 18, 2016)

Rough cut ready for machining


----------



## John (May 18, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 19, 2016)

John said:


> *Rough* *cut* *ready* *for* *machining ... *


----------



## hoofhearted (May 19, 2016)

*So-very need one of these units, John.

I have cash and trade at the ready ......

..... patric*


----------

